

Google "Atari Breakout" and switch to image search - ColinWright

Another Google "Easter Egg"
======
pow-tac
My cheat: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5702208>

------
kbenson
I resigned up at 2535 points, with full balls. ETOOMUCHTIMEWASTED.

